# Windows Search not running



## FDR_Texas (Jul 30, 2005)

I am running Windows 8.1 on a Dell Inspiron 660.

Instant search is not working in Outlook e-mail or Outlook People.

Dell has had me uninstall and reinstall MS Office H&B, which I did, but it didn't help.

Now they want me to do a System Restore which will entail me reloading all the My Documents, a very long process.

I cannot find a way to activate/start Windows Search.

Also, in Search Options my current e-mail account does not display and I don't know how to get it there.

Any help that will keep me from System Restore will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think you are confusing System _Restore_, which was suggested, which restores just your Windows files to a different date. It does not affect your personal documents. With System _Recovery_ which would restores your computer to Factory Defaults and removes all personal data. None the less, you should have all your personal files (documents, pictures, Music etc) backed up to an external HDD or DVD in case of disaster. 
As for search, Re-Index your C: drive for Search. Windows 8.1 Search Not Finding Your Files? Here's a Fix


----------



## FDR_Texas (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you. You're right. Wrong term. 
My main problem is with Outlook. I'll try your suggestion and let you know how it goes.


----------



## FDR_Texas (Jul 30, 2005)

Spunk.funk,
NOTHING is listed under Indexing Options. Says Indexing is not running.
Run the Troubleshooter. Says Windows Search is not running.
Run Troubleshooter as Administrator, same response.
I have no idea how to enable/initiate/start Windows Search.
Any help appreciated.


----------

